# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Fun cafe - những không gian rất riêng biệt và ấn tượng - cafe Hà Nội

## thietht

Fun cafe nằm ở khu phố cà phê nổi tiếng Hà Nội với cả trăm quán cà phê khác nhau tuy nhiên bạn vẫn không thể nhầm lẫn Fun cafe với bất kỳ quán nào khác được. Fun cafe tọa lạc ngay ngã ba Hồ Đắc Di và Đặng Văn Ngữ. Quán có 3 tầng, và qua một tầng bạn lại được trải qua những cảm giác khác nhau. Với phong cách trẻ trung hiện đại nhưng cũng không kém phần đáng yêu và ngộ nghĩnh. Fun cafe đã tạo nên những không gian rất riêng biệt và ấn tượng cho mỗi tầng.


Bước vào tầng 1 bạn sẽ thấy ngay một cảm giác thân thiện và lịch sự. Khi lên tầng 2, bạn sẽ ấn tượng với 1 không gian cực kì thoải mái, điểm nhấn của tầng 2 chính là 1 dàn game Xbox & Kinect - bạn hãy tưởng tượng chúng ta sẽ không cần đến tay cầm mà chỉ cần thông qua những cử động của cơ thể để trải nghiệm cảm giác đua thuyền trên dòng thác hùng vĩ hay lướt vèo vèo trên những đường ray siêu tốc và rất nhiều game thú vụ khác. Thú vị hơn nữa là bạn có thể chơi cùng với bạn bè nữa đấy, fun chưa ^^. Mà đc chơi free mới sướng chứ.


Tầng 3 như một thế giới cổ tích. Tại đây các bạn có thể thoải mái ngồi cùng bạn bè để tám chuyện hay học bài. Quán cũng chuẩn bị sẵn một số trò chơi rất vui nhộn cho các bạn nữa đấy như rút gỗ, rút khỉ, cá ngựa... phong cách tầng này rất phù hợp cho các bạn trẻ học sinh cấp 3, tường đc vẽ những bức tranh rất lãng mạn, tông màu xanh cũng làm mình thấy dễ chịu và thoải mái hẳn đi.


Một điều thú vị nữa là chủ quán là 1 anh sinh viên cực kì nổi ở Bách Khoa, bạn có thể được cài đặt miễn phí, sửa chữa các loại máy như iphone, ipod, ipad nữa đấy... Nếu đến quán mà quên mang máy ảnh thì bạn cũng sẽ được anh ý cho mượn luôn, thích chưa nào.

Quán cũng hỗ trợ cho các bạn khi muốn tổ chức các buổi party sinh nhật hay offline hội nhóm câu lạc bộ, trông thật ấm cúng và lung linh.


Fun Cafe
Điện thoại: 0972899334 
Địa chỉ: 91C Đặng Văn Ngữ (Ngã ba Hồ Đắc Di - Đặng Văn Ngữ) - Đống Đa - Hà Nội

>> *Bản đồ cho địa điểm quán Fun Cafe*



(Tổng hợp)
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------

